# Change the color of folder name.



## srizki (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to change the color or my forlder's name, so I can find it easily among the other hundreds of folders.
Is there a way in windows XP Professional and Office2003.

Thanks


----------



## Marbles (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know how to change the colour, but if you right click on the folder, choose Properties - Customize - Folder icons, then click Change Icon, you can pick something from the list that might stand out from the other folders.

If you wanted to go a bit further, there are programs around to produce your own icons, which could be used.  You could copy a folder icon from windows, re-colour it then bring it back as the folder icon.


----------



## srizki (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Marbles


----------



## Bruno_x (Jan 29, 2009)

see : http://www.foldermarker.com/
the free edition has a lot of basic functions...


----------



## srizki (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Bruno, I have not tried it yet though.


----------

